# where do we go from here?



## eviet (Apr 27, 2003)

morning,

A quick resume.
Reason for infertility-azoospermia, confirmed due to childhood hernia repair and op for undescended testes.
2001: 3*icsi. Last one successful, daughter 1yo. (On short protocol as get cysts on long, + aspirin.)
2003: 3*icsi. no success.

We have stayed with the same clinic throughout on pretty much the same protocol. With most cycles I have about 50% fertilisation rate and end up with 3 variable quality embryos put back. 
On successful cycle had 3dt of one 8 and one 6 cell. On all other cycles we had 2-4 cells on 2/3 dt.

My question is, do we cut our losses and go somewhere else (considering ARGC) or do we go through the same protocol?
Should we risk our embryos and go to blast? We have to make these decisions as it is now time for my husband to have MESA again. More trauma and expense.

Need advice please!

Regards 

Eviet


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



eviet said:


> morning,
> 
> A quick resume.
> Reason for infertility-azoospermia, confirmed due to childhood hernia repair and op for undescended testes.
> ...


----------

